# Comprehensive list of U.S. Bespoke / Custom Tailors



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

Gentlemen-

Many of us have already ventured into the wonderland of bespoke / custom tailoring. Most likely, we were referred to a tailor that is held in high esteem on this forum. However, while searching around today, I have discovered that there is real no comprehensive list of bespoke / tailors here in the U.S. 

These mater tailors are hard to find. They typically do not advertise or have conspicuous storefronts. For one interested in venturing into the world of custom tailoring, where would he start?

To this end, I wanted to propose beginning a list of custom tailors—a directory, if you will. If this list already exists, please direct me to it. 

I will begin this list. 

Kirby


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Some past discussions that might be of relevance:

*New York:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55819

*Philadelphia*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59779

*Chicago*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54623

*Los Angeles:*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57862

*Washington, DC*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=34642


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

Here are the custom tailors that I know of:

Chris Despos
Chicago, Dallas
34 E Oak St # 3
Chicago, IL 60611
(312) 944-8833
A true master tailor; does beautiful work.
Lives in Chicago, but travels to Dallas monthly.
Member of this forum.

Gus Karim
Gassane Tailors
Austin, Texas
1205 West Anderson Lane
Austin Texas, 78757
(512) 451-0227
-Was the tailor to George W. Bush while Governor, and has done suits for him while President.
-Custom suits start at around $1,500. He has sewers that he sends his stuff to for the majority of the work, as he's pretty old. However, he will do two to three fittings with a basted suit.
-Great for alterations. Can do anything to a suit, including taking up sleeves at the sleeve head, etc.
-Close, personal friend of mine.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

medwards said:


> Some past discussions that might be of relevance...


Wow... quick and efficient. You got that out before I had even finished my post!


----------



## MDSuits (Jan 28, 2006)

*Local Tailors*

From their web site, "The Custom Tailors & Designers Association (CTDA) is the oldest trade organization in the United States."

https://www.ctda.com/


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

The CTDA membership list is indeed an excellent starting point. Please be mindful, however, that not all CTDA members do bespoke work. Moreover, there are a number of bespoke and custom tailors who -- for whatever reason -- are not members.

That said, as I understand it, there are three classifications of CTDA merchant members:

_*** Master Tailor - a CTDA member with a lifetime of experience and skill as a bench tailor, who designs, cuts, and tailors a garment on his/her premises.

** Master Custom Designer (MCD) - a CTDA member with more than 4 years experience in the Custom Clothing Industry and who has completed the CTDA Education Program. Courses include Measuring, Fitting & Alterations, Style, Fabrics, Shirts, Blue Pencil, and Business.

* Certified Merchant Member (CMM) - a CTDA member with more than 2 years experience in the Custom Clothing Industry, and who has completed the CTDA Education Program Courses "Measuring" and "Fitting & Alterations" and is pursuing status as a Master Custom Designer._


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

*This is THE List*



MDSuits said:


> From their web site, "The Custom Tailors & Designers Association (CTDA) is the oldest trade organization in the United States."
> 
> https://www.ctda.com/


 yup, CTDA is the place to go. In New York, I urge Giliberto
on West 36th Street, quality and service. They do "all" the work
for elderly local guys throughout the U.S.A.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

CTDA is an excellent starting point. However, it is also far from the definitive list. What's nice about any juried organization is that one's work is subject to scrutiny by one's peers.

However, many custom clothiers (myself included) are not members of such organizations simply because it requires a significant time and monetary commitment to belong. I believe the last CTDA convention was (or, is) in Las Vegas, soon.

When my attention is no longer required with business development, sourcing, or the pattern, cutting, sewing, or pressing rooms, I'll probably have more time to devote to such ventures.


----------



## johnhdot1930 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello. This is only my second posting, and again, it is a question.
I live in Buffalo, and I have searched the cdta for a master tailor
in my area, and none were listed. In fact, no tailors were listed
at all for the Western New York area. If there are any Western
New Yorkers who view this, do you recommend a tailor in the 
greater Buffalo area? Thanks.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I would add to medwards' list the following:

*San Diego*:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70680&highlight=Singca

post #14 in https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=337881#post337881
(apologies, but I can't display and link only the single, relevant post)


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

in years past members in CTDA were all those who were bench coat makers. 
they could measure, cut patterns, do fittings, and make the entire garment. 
since the trade has shrunk so today, that others have been admitted in order to keep the organization going. that's why they now have three classify cations.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I note that Resari in the Lakewood Mall are members of the CTDA. Having looked in the windows of their shop, this is not a high recommendation for this organization.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

One old tailor around here was really involved with CTDA. It was only custom tailors who were part of it. Then they opened up m2m and didn't have much time for custom tailors. The old tailor got disgusted with them and hasn't anything good to say about them anymore. M2M ruined it. If CTDA had opened up, so to say, another branch for mtm and kept up the tailoring it would probably be a good organization for tailors. The very purpose of the CTDA they departed. I suppose nowadays there is a little good in it but not worth the fee.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to thank the mods for giving a link to this thread as a sticky. However we should now try to focus our discussion on adding tailors, their contact numbers and a few words of personal experience with them to make the thread more useful to those that come after us.

Perry


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

medwards said:


> The CTDA membership list is indeed an excellent starting point. Please be mindful, however, that not all CTDA members do bespoke work. Moreover, there are a number of bespoke and custom tailors who -- for whatever reason -- are not members.
> 
> That said, as I understand it, there are three classifications of CTDA merchant members:
> 
> ...


A question to all:

I believe I understand the above classifications, but upon checking their directory, many of the entries have no asterisks/stars. What does that indicate for that entry?


----------



## GITU (Mar 12, 2009)

David Reeves offers custom/bespoke suits and shirts at very reasonable prices in NYC.

https://www.davidreevesbespoke.com/


----------



## microserf (Apr 22, 2009)

For Baltimore:

https://www.victorpascal.com/index.html


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

microserf said:


> For Baltimore:
> 
> https://www.victorpascal.com/index.html


Did they do Peewees ensemble?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Say what you like but I know many an art grad girl that would date pee wee and likely more.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> Say what you like but I know many an art grad girl that would date pee wee and likely more.


Uh, don't think he'd be too keen for that!


----------



## T1Million (Feb 13, 2009)

GITU said:


> David Reeves offers custom/bespoke suits and shirts at very reasonable prices in NYC.
> 
> https://www.davidreevesbespoke.com/


+1 great guy.

One to watch out for.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

In an effort to get more information, especially in my area of the country (AZ), I am adding to the list.

Anthony in WV. www.bestmastertailor.com (only real experience is that he's a very nice man to talk to).

Don't know of any true tailors in AZ. Closest is Fakeri who works out of his house, but I think he does MTM and calls it bespoke. Never seen his custom suits, his brother makes the shirts, but he does incredible alterations.


----------



## co126 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Western PA/Pittsburgh area*

I have yet to use Cicco tailors in Butler, PA, but I've only heard good things about them. They have a bespoke service for a 2-piece suit that starts at 2K. Larry is very knowledgable and friendly. It's a great, small shop with a personal, old world feel and soft construction suits as a standard. They offer a MTM service but send out the orders to be made by a third party, same for shirts. Here's the website:

https://www.ciccotailors.com/


----------



## David Copeland (Apr 6, 2013)

I recently read this weeks Boston Globe article on bespoke companies in the USA (and a few in Canada) that they highly recommended over the thousands of others who offer similar services.

Is there a Rating of bespoke companies on this forum where customers who purchased bespoke suits give actual feedback on their choice of where to purchase?

I am looking at purchasing bespoke suits this year, and the sites the news report mentioned look very enticing in both quality, guarantees, and pricing.

Thanks,

David


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

David Copeland said:


> I recently read this weeks Boston Globe article on bespoke companies in the USA (and a few in Canada) that they highly recommended over the thousands of others who offer similar services. Is there a Rating of bespoke companies on this forum where customers who purchased bespoke suits give actual feedback on their choice of where to purchase? I am looking at purchasing bespoke suits this year, and the sites the news report mentioned look very enticing in both quality, guarantees, and pricing. Thanks, David


I think most places have reviews online now on google, yelp, citysearch etc.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Someone resurrected an old thread! I used to have the link to Custom Tailors and Designer's Association on the old Home Page.

Here it is again:


----------



## gr8w8er (Jul 14, 2010)

You would start with Adrian Jules in Rochester (Greece, actually); ask for Peter Roberti. He is an excellent fellow and they are a master tailor shop. His clothes are on notable famous Americans you would see on ESPN or Entertainment Tonight.

I would also suggest you seek out Tom Barnett in Snyder. He is not easy to find, not by a long shot. But he dresses several of the Buffalo Sabres and other professional sports figures. More traditional than fashion forward.

And of course, nothing in Buffalo goes beyond the classic American clothing of O'Connell, Lucas and Chelf on Main Street - now known only as O'Connells. As the owners might say, more Brooks Brothers than Brooks Brothers themselves.

Cheers



johnhdot1930 said:


> Hello. This is only my second posting, and again, it is a question.
> I live in Buffalo, and I have searched the cdta for a master tailor
> in my area, and none were listed. In fact, no tailors were listed
> at all for the Western New York area. If there are any Western
> ...


----------

